# Friend needs a camera for 25-30k



## Cool Buddy (Dec 28, 2011)

Hasn't got much idea about camera types etc. So I feel it would be better for him to go for a super zoom rather than a low end DSLR. 
Needs to cover an event for a newspaper. Any suggestions?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2011)

for superzoom my choice is Panasonic fz150 and 2nd choice canon sx40

FZ150 have great reviews and have great picture quality even when full zoom. Check its reviews


----------

